# marking



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

My sweet little angel is in the habit of marking. He is 2 yrs old, neutered, well pad trained etc., but when the grandkids come over he is jealous and has to mark. I have tried everything I know. Scolding is good, but you have to catch him in the act. Even when I have done that it had no affect. I can't put anything on the floor where he does it because then he would think that was open season. Today I found where he jumped up on the bed where my grandaughter slept and peed on the pillow. I can't crate him as he would just whine and bark. I have a diaper for visiting, but to leave it on him at home, when he got a chance he would just chew it off. Often times he waits until they are long gone and I have forgotten about it. Just when I think I am out of the woods, I find a spot. It is a psychological thing and surely there is a psychological solution. Any ideas?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Weh! I see your problem & feel your pain. My grand-dog was rescued at age 7 by my daughter and marked until we buried him---although I never had a dog that marked! I tried to break him myself when he visited me but w/out success. I wish I had resorted to a belly-band but he wasn't my dog. I think your dog may be young enough to retrain but it will take lots of patience. 
I am working w/Kitzel on barking---slow sledding but won't give up until the issue is resolved! I hope someone who has slain this dragon steps in w/good advice.


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

Everyone says retrain, but he is trained. It is instinct to do the marking thing. There has to be a way to get him to stop without banishing the grandchildren from the house. And, he is clever enough to sneak. We keep plastic gates on rooms he isn't allowed in, like the guest room, hubby's bathroom and formal living room. Yesterday I went into the guest room and he followed me in there, I swear between my feet. I put down what I had to take in there and came out. After about 3 minutes I realize he is not with me. Here I had put the gate up with him on the inside.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Besides the marking how is Mercedes little brother? I have had a very hard time with Mercedes training. She is very sneeky and will pee on the floor, she is also a marker. I really have no advice hopefully Jackie will see this but I am sure she will say it is a training thing.


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi there, Sunny is doing just fine but is still very ornery. He likes to hump the grandkids and any ladies who come to the house. I am really getting frustrated with the marking. We cleaned all the spots up for Christmas and don't you know it, he went right back and marked again! I would give him back if we didn't just love him so much. He is just adorable and usually pretty good -- but the marking!!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Marking is best treated as a house training transgression. House training 101 - back to basics. Here is a great article. Big emphasis on supervision and confinement to break the habit.

House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

I've never tried the leash idea inside the house. I will try that.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

littledog said:


> Hi there, Sunny is doing just fine but is still very ornery. He likes to hump the grandkids and any ladies who come to the house. I am really getting frustrated with the marking. We cleaned all the spots up for Christmas and don't you know it, he went right back and marked again! I would give him back if we didn't just love him so much. He is just adorable and usually pretty good -- but the marking!!!!!


I just found out that my new (well, new to me!) baby is Sunny's father. I have to tell you, the apple didn't fall far from the tree here. Dusty was a big time marker. I was told that because he was a stud and lived amongst the ladies, and that it was normal. It was ridiculous the first week we had him, he would go outside and mark everything in the yard, then come in and mark the couch...seriously?? He got neutered at the end of that week, and I saw a dramatic difference. He still isn't perfect (in this area, but in all others he is!), but he is so much better.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

I think marking is such an individual behavior, some dogs and cats have a strong urge to do it while others don't. I also don't think it has anything to do with potty training. It's a different behavior and scolding won't help. I had a marking cat and did these things and she doesn't do it anymore. Persistence is the key. I know it's a cat. but I think the psychology is the same.
Here are a few things you can try:

Clean thoroughly and treat areas with an "anti" mark spray. I love Urineout. They have a cleaner and a spray deterrent.

Control access to areas they have already marked. I would thoroughly clean the area and then put a laundry basket over the area or close off the room if possible. I used a basket because it still allowed the area to dry and limited the access. Some areas I left covered for months. (They always have "favorite" places) 

In the most favorite place, I moved the feeding dishes there after it was cleaned and fed her in that area. They normally don't mark areas they associate with their food. 

Have him bond with the grandkids. Have the grandkids feed him, give him treats, play with him when they are there. 

It was frustrating and takes some time, but it should get better as long as you are consistent. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------

